# Human tooth



## Niko (Sep 6, 2008)

i found these today. The looks like a human moler. Any one know if when people lost teeth way back when if they would go out with the trash? Seems about right.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 6, 2008)

Sometimes people pulled there own teeth back then.or they had the
   dentist come over and do it.We have found a lot of human teeth in
   privy's.The privy was there trash can.


----------



## Niko (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah i figured it was not uncommen.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats a nice looking point you got there Niko.Did you find it?


----------



## glass man (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW! THAT IS A NICE ARROW HEAD!


----------



## eviltwin (Sep 7, 2008)

that is a really nice point, did it come from the river.Most translucent points do thats why I asked.


----------



## Niko (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah the point I found earlier that day. The tooth and the point came from sifting the sediment near a creek dump site. One of the better points I have found when sifting.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 17, 2008)

The tooth is pretty gross, but I love the Arrowhead!  I wonder if the tooth is as old as the arrowhead.  your post is a good reminder to sift!


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2008)

I concur/agree with Redginger on this one.  You can keep the teeth and scary, eye-less doll heads.


 PD


----------



## capsoda (Oct 18, 2008)

Barbers were still pulling teeth in some areas up till WW1. I think folks still through teeth in the trash. Dentists have to have them incenerated. They are considered a bio-hazard now days.[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## mannequinreject (Oct 19, 2008)

Really?  When I had my wisdom teeth out 9 years ago the oral surgeon let me keep them.  I figured if I had to get pieces of my jaw sawed out I may as well keep a momento for all the hassle. []


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 19, 2008)

I got to keep mine too, but I can't remember what I did with them!


----------



## randgrithr (Oct 19, 2008)

I didn't get to keep mine but here is a funny story about how I had them out. I was stationed at Ramstein Germany with the USAF and they were about to deploy me to Ankara Turkey for Desert Storm. They told me I had better get the teeth out first because they were impacted, and if they sent me down there it'd be "no groovy drugs, just tie a string to the end of a Patriot missile!" So I opted for the groovy drugs thank you... as they wheeled me out of surgery my mouth was full of cotton but the people I was with could hear me saying something... they asked my boyfriend what I was mumbling with my mouth full of cotton and still tripping my face off on pentobarb, and he rolled his eyes and said "She's saying 'NO TEETH FOR OIL! NO TEETH FOR OIL!'"


----------



## farmgal (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd say cool but just looking my stomach got a bit sick..hehe! A few months back one of my dogs dug up some teeth on a bone. I think they were more along the line of cow or horse teeth. I washed them off and then tossed them. Still trying to get used to farm life.


----------



## BOHUNTER (Dec 6, 2008)

Thats a nice little Agate birdpoint! Nice find, tooth is just as unique too. Kewl Finds! Whatcha do with the point?

 Steve


----------

